# Is the sucker run going on in the clinton



## Ryan0988 (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm basically completely new to fishing so I thought that I would try my luck out on this year's sucker run. I've seen some info on the conditions up at omer but couldn't find anything on the Clinton. I would just like to ask if anyone has been on the Clinton recently and if the suckers ran has started yet.


----------



## Lenox (Oct 6, 2018)

Ryan0988 said:


> I'm basically completely new to fishing so I thought that I would try my luck out on this year's sucker run. I've seen some info on the conditions up at omer but couldn't find anything on the Clinton. I would just like to ask if anyone has been on the Clinton recently and if the suckers ran has started yet.











Clinton 2021


Most will be happy to move on with 2020 and welcome 2021 in. Post Clinton reports here. Please pack your trash and respect the river and fish in it. Few pictures from the last year. GL




www.michigan-sportsman.com




Probably the most used thread for Clinton River.


----------



## Ryan0988 (Mar 19, 2021)

Lenox said:


> Clinton 2021
> 
> 
> Most will be happy to move on with 2020 and welcome 2021 in. Post Clinton reports here. Please pack your trash and respect the river and fish in it. Few pictures from the last year. GL
> ...


 Thanks


----------

